# replacing old standup shower with new standup



## ranger0893 (Sep 19, 2011)

I am attempting to replace my existing shower in the basement with a new one, will I have to do anything to the shower pad on the floor or will it be ok to use for the new one?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 20, 2011)

Without seeing it there is no way to say...

Can you post a picture?


----------



## ranger0893 (Sep 20, 2011)

No I have not got it apart yet. What I can tell is that there is a cement base under the shower platform. I am thinking that if the base on the existing shower is the same on the new one it should be ok.


----------



## BridgeMan (Sep 21, 2011)

If the concrete floor (cement is a gray powder, one of the constituents of concrete) under the existing shower is in decent shape, shouldn't have to do anything to it.  Most showers today with a built-in base are pretty stout by themselves, unless you plan on buying a very inexpensive unit.

I installed a Canadian-made shower a few years ago in a basement, and used composite (recycled) plastic sleepers to set the new shower on.  Didn't want to use wood as recommended by the manufacturer because of potential rotting issues, and wanted to raise the base off of the cold concrete floor to make showering a more pleasant experience.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 21, 2011)

Are we talking about a plastic or, acrylic base mounted on top of a cement floor or a lined pan with tile?

If you are talking about a cement floor with a floor drain in it you definitely have work to do!

Please post a picture of what you have!


----------

